# lahore



## aswinragh (Nov 19, 2010)

i have a pair of lahore. it is six months old. now, 3 days ago it put one egg for the first time, but it did not put its second yet. what is the problem with it ?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

alot of times the first time a young hen lays it will only be one.. not uncommon...


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

yah my neaylee are like that 2


----------

